# TN70DA 3rd function.



## usmc5953 (Sep 12, 2014)

Trying to put a 3rd function on a tn70da. The tractor came endloader ready so I have the valves for the endloader and the loader I have is a quickie 710. I want to put a true third not a diverter switch unless I have to. I will follow up with what I have. A metal pipe leaves the endloader valves and goes back to the rear to a valve with two green capped connections and 1 male connector. The green capped ones are female. I have a handle in the tractor behind the seat on right side which I believe operates the rear connections. Here is some photos. Any help will be great. End result is a grapple with third function.


----------



## usmc5953 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Manual drawing*

This drawing is what the manual has


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello usmc5953,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

The simplest way to hook up a grapple on your tractor is to provide hydraulic power to it through one of your remote valves.


----------



## usmc5953 (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree.have not decided if I am going to use the green handle back right of the seat or try to mount a button. Tonight I was thinking of fabricating a leaver extender from the green handled valve up to the joy stick for the bucket. May be a strange fabrication but could save a lot of money. That way instead of the control being behind me it would be beside me. We will see. 

Andrew


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your remote valves are for single acting cylinders. Use the remote as your hydraulic supply to a double acting control valve for the grapple. Return line goes back to the return connector on remotes.

You also have to learn if your tractor has "open center" or "closed center" valves. For example, if you install an "closed center" valve on an "open center" system, you can damage your pump.


----------



## usmc5953 (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I have figured it out. The 3 connections you see in the pic are on the back of the tractor. The green capped ones are female and are controlled by a handle in the cab. One direction the left female is supply and the other female is return. The male in the middle is just an unrestricted return meaning it does not go through a valve. I believe I will connect the grapple lines to the two females and may make a extender for the handle in the can so I do not have to reach so far. I believe this will work.
The tractor I have is open center system.

Andrew


----------

